# My Stash....is Opus a bad thing?



## TheLurch (Dec 28, 2009)

Here is my small but tasty collection. Quality>Quantity, right? Also, I'm sorry for a few of the photos being sideways....my iPhone tricked me into thinking I had it on the right setting :dunno:
Top








Bottom








Money Shot of all of my Opus and Anejo's








A little bit of CAO








Ahhh....on to the "Cubador" which houses the Habanos :twisted:

















"Junkador" aka stuff I give away or don't enjoy smoking anymore due to taste changes.

















Let me know what you guys think! I've been smoking a little over two years now with CaptainPolska and DustinFuente.


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

I'll gladly take that "junk" off your hands :lol:

Looks like a nice stash you have there... I do agree that most of the time quality>quantity.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

A very nice collection Brad !


----------



## dasronin (May 31, 2010)

All I can say is... life is rough... suck it up and drive on!


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

Opus have been known to be either really great or horrible, you should send me some outta your batch so i can tell you which you have :dance: great looking stash you got there.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I guess you aren't aware of the Opusbotulitis outbreak? I have the only known antidote...the cost? We can discuss.

BTW...great pictures and I am officially jealous.


----------



## Yamaha53 (May 22, 2010)

Very impressive and nice selection.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Very nice indeed. I've yet to ever smoke an Opus, My local B&Ms don't stock them. But one of these day I'll have to gift myself some.


----------



## James4226c (Jul 16, 2010)

Opi are a very bad thing please dispose of them immediately


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

James4226c said:


> *Opuses* are a very bad thing please dispose of them immediately


I think consensus dictates that the plural of Opus is "Opi". 

Yes, your Opus ratio is way out of proportion. Unless your GlockG23, you are only entitled to have 1 Opus, per 10 "other".

PM me. I can help you get back into compliance. :smoke2:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Very Nice


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

:dr


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Looks like you have a Nub graveyard going on there. Better call up the prison transport bus and send them to another death row.

I love the Opus.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Nice collection of Opi (did I get that right?). lol

I've only purchased five so far...smoked three of them. My local B&M doesn't gouge on the price, and I got them all for a tad over $11 ea. They only let you buy one a day, though, so that everyone gets a shot at them.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Very kool. if you ever need a house sitter. LOL


----------



## StratSlinger (Jun 23, 2010)

Nice collection... I admit to being almost as jealous of your "junkador" as of your main stash!


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade (Aug 4, 2010)

I agree, nice collection; however, have you considered partitioning your cigars, so as to prevent a marriage amongst the blends? Keeping the "Opi" away from the Davidoff tubos, Nub Habanos away from Nub Cameroons or Connecticuts...etc. otherwise what you'll end up with in the long term is a nice collection of similar tasting cigars.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

You've been busy for the last two years. Very nice selection of smokes!


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Very nice my friend.

Surprised at the Nub's and Trinidad in the junkadore. Those Trinidad Habana Reserves are some of my fathers favorites.


----------



## TheLurch (Dec 28, 2009)

The_Smoked_Blade said:


> I agree, nice collection; however, have you considered partitioning your cigars, so as to prevent a marriage amongst the blends? Keeping the "Opi" away from the Davidoff tubos, Nub Habanos away from Nub Cameroons or Connecticuts...etc. otherwise what you'll end up with in the long term is a nice collection of similar tasting cigars.


I should have noted(except for the "cubador"), that most of the cigars were moved around for pictures, or were not in their normal spots. The Opus usually all stay by themselves in the top, and every thing else divided as best I can in the bottom with the dividers the humidor came with. I appreciate the help though, always good to have BOTL looking out for us!


Nickerson said:


> Very nice my friend.
> 
> Surprised at the Nub's and Trinidad in the junkadore. Those Trinidad Habana Reserves are some of my fathers favorites.


Ha, I should have also noted, that everything in the "Junkador" is not what the name intends to me. I will occasionally go in there and grab a stick, for example, the CAO Brazillia. Nub Habano's occasionally(but not too much anymore). There are some buried gems in the Junkador just waiting to be found again one day!

Thanks everyone else for all of the kind comments!


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade (Aug 4, 2010)

TheLurch said:


> I should have noted(except for the "cubador"), that most of the cigars were moved around for pictures, or were not in their normal spots. The Opus usually all stay by themselves in the top, and every thing else divided as best I can in the bottom with the dividers the humidor came with. I appreciate the help though, always good to have BOTL looking out for us!
> 
> Ha, I should have also noted, that everything in the "Junkador" is not what the name intends to me. I will occasionally go in there and grab a stick, for example, the CAO Brazillia. Nub Habano's occasionally(but not too much anymore). There are some buried gems in the Junkador just waiting to be found again one day!
> 
> Thanks everyone else for all of the kind comments!


Just looking out for a fellow BOTL, I've seen and smoked what comes of mismairaged cigars that friends have given me, and they were far from tasty; and it's why I maintain 12 humidors for individual cigars, two jars, and one massive all cedar humidor for boxes.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

very nice!

i wont say you have OCD, but maybe you do have OXCD (opus x collection developing)


----------



## chrisw17 (Jul 18, 2010)

:tu nice collection!


----------



## jay-zino (Aug 9, 2010)

Opi is never a problem :tu


----------



## erosing (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice collection, surprised to see so many nubs in your junker.


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Good lord man, have you no shame?? To even suggest that Opi could be bad. And a nub in a "junkador"?? 
I am presently smoking my very first Opus X. A fine experience, indeed. 

You, sir, will be contacted by my shieste...er...lawyer, who will immediatly institute adoption proceedings. 

Your future son, 

George
Oh yeah...great stash!!!!


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Not actually had an Opus yet. But thanks to Shuckins I have one resting.


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

I still have two opus X sitting in my humidor that I haven't tried. They have about a year of age on them now.


----------

